

Payment Processing for Canadian Websites - tobyjsullivan
http://smallbusinesslove.blogspot.ca/2012/08/payment-processing-for-canadian-websites.html

======
Rust
I've used <http://www.merchant-accounts.ca/> in the past and been happy with
them.

